# Breed/color question?



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a kitten, approximately six or seven months old, that completely stumps me. Her colors are so strange but beautiful. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of breed or breeds could give such odd color patterns. I know it's impossible to tell for sure, but I'd like to get an idea. We actually found her in a Wal-Mart parking lot in December. I live in Maine so the winters here aren't exactly warm. She was very thin when I first brought her home but now she's turned into quite the cat. She follows me around all the time and talks like there is no tomorrow. She is always on the move and she has become very close to one of our other cats. He took her under his wing and we always catch him holding her down and grooming her. Well, onto the pictures.

























































Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What beautiful colors! I love the difference in color between her two front legs!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

She's a tortie which basically means she's mixed black and red. 

As for breed, please check the sticky: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252

/Sol, moderator


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv She is a beautiful *Tortoiseshell Domestic Short Hair*, or Tortie DSH, for short. Torties and Torbies aren't really a specific breed, just a color/marking classification.

Torties are unusual because they carry a black gene on one X chromosome and a red gene on the other X chromosome. This gives the cat a mingled black/red coat that looks like tortoises. She doesn't have an agouti gene, which would make her Mackerel tabby pattern distinctive ... but with/without agouti, red cats *always* show their tabby pattern. That is why you see solid black and then hints of stripes with her red coloring.

Here is a link to a topic about cat breeds, their formation, classification and heritage:
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67408


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

She's beautiful, a great tortoiseshell.

I have one too :luv


----------



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks =) We were thinking she was tortie. 

mimitabby, just a random thought/comment, you have a tortie and a grey cat, as do i, but my third cat is black and white, not tabby D= Just a little random comparison =)


----------

